# Quel partitionnement dual boot Lion/ubuntu sur MB pro



## stefan531 (23 Avril 2012)

bonjour a tous,
Je me résous à faire un dual boot mac osx Lion/ Ubuntu (Tango Studio en fait), car pas de firewire sous virtualbox.
J'ai un macbook pro fin 2011 avec un DD de 500Go.

Je me pose donc la question du partitionnement.
Je pensais faire une partition pour chaque système et une pour les données.
Mes questions sont :

-Quelle taille pour les partitions?
-quels format de fichier pour la partition de données que je souhaite commune à Lion et Tango Studio.
-Est-ce qu'il y a quelque-chose que j'ai oublié de prendre en compte?

Merci
Stefan


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2012)

Pour les tailles respectives des partitions, ça dépend beaucoup de l'utilisation.
Linux tient sans aucun problème dans de petites partitions (< 20 GB) mais prendre 50 GB est toujours confortable.
OS X est un peu plus gourmand. Avoir une partition de 128 GB permet d'être tranquille (largement) pour le tout-venant.
Quant à l partition commune, c'est épineux. Le plus simple est d'utiliser du FAT32, avec les limitations que cela implique. On peut aussi prendre HFS+ non journalisé. Linux dispose en effet d'un pilote en lecture/écriture pour ce système de fichiers lorsqu'il n'est pas journalisé (en lecture seule sinon).


----------



## stefan531 (30 Avril 2012)

ok, bien noté
Je vais surement opter pour le hfs+ non journalisé.
La limite de 4 Go par fichier en FAT32 est trop embêtante pour moi.

Merci pour les infos
Stefan


----------

